# introducing myself!



## TrueJudo (Aug 3, 2009)

What a nice site!

I was reading about martial arts and came across this site and thought, why not?
I signed up and here's my introduction!
i'm 35 years old, single (again), and Buddhist.
I'm a 4th dan judo master who got his training in Japan.
I've been exposed to Japanese culture since i was a child, my father was a diplomat there, but i have lived all around the world, i feel lucky for that!

Right now i am living in the Netherlands (i am originally dutch, but consider myself an ' inverted banana: white on the outside, yellow on the inside! ;-)
and i'm setting up my dojo in the northern region of the country.

I'm looking forward to get to know fellow practisioners and i am willing to give advice! (for free ofcourse!)

Best regards,

Willem.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome to MT! I know the Netherlands quite well and it's one of my favourite places. I hope MT becomes one of yours!


----------



## Nolerama (Aug 3, 2009)

howdy!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 3, 2009)

Greetings and salutations!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## TrueJudo (Aug 3, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome to MT! I know the Netherlands quite well and it's one of my favourite places. I hope MT becomes one of yours!



Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!

Tez, how many times have you visited my country?
What did you like about it?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2009)

TrueJudo said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!
> 
> Tez, how many times have you visited my country?
> What did you like about it?


 

I was in the RAF posted to Germany for three years but being 5 miles from the Dutch border at Venlo, spent most of my time there as I wasn't a huge fan of the area we were in. The best thing is definitely the people! We spent a lot of time camping around the country, Arnhem and Venlo were favourite shopping places too. I feel very much at home in Holland and although I haven't been there for a while miss it. My very little Dutch was learnt from reading the sub titles on Dutch television plus watching a lot of Dutch childrens programmes like Sesame Straat lol.


----------



## just2kicku (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## morph4me (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello Willem, welcome to MT


----------



## TrueJudo (Aug 3, 2009)

So, i hope there are some judo players on this site!

Judo is my main art, though i have also done kendo and shinkendo, but i'm by no means an expert in those styles.

What arts are you guys doing?


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 3, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## firerex (Aug 6, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## tallgeese (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jack Meower (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------

